

Ask HN: Stuck in terminal - macuser1234

I am using terminal within coda and I got stuck when I tried to hit backspace and just got "^H" in a result. (a) what's the purpose of that (b) how to I undo/try anew?
======
mahmud

      stty erase ^v<backscpace>
    

Hold the control-key and the letter 'v' together: Ctrl-v

then press the backspace key.

For your future unix questions try google.

The purpose of it is that Unix uses a virtual terminal driver (combination of
keyboard and display) so it can work with a large variety of vendor hardware
across platforms. You need to map your actual keyboard keys to the virtual
escape sequences that the terminal driver has builtin.

On any terminal, you can type Ctrl-h to do backspace.

<http://alasir.com/books/bsd/514-517.html>

~~~
macuser1234
thanks, somehow my google search yielded no results.

